# GDA - Gondwana Resources



## tech/a (19 November 2004)

Know nothing about this but has come up on a breakout scan.
Chart looks like there could be a short term positive move.

I only mention it as some of you like the VERY cheap stocks with a bit of upside potential.

tech


----------



## GreatPig (19 November 2004)

*Re: GDA*

Tech,

This stock is currently leading the November stock tipping comp.

GP


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 November 2004)

*Re: GDA*

Hi Guy's, how do you access and post a chart of any particular stock onto this forum?

I think when posting in relation to a certain stock it would be great to also affix the current chart for the last 12months.

What do you think?

The Barbarian Investor :sword: < just for fun


----------



## Lucstar (22 November 2004)

*Re: GDA*

Yes, GDA has broken a VERY strong resistance level. Seeing all those tops perfectly allined just freaks me out. Now that its finally broken its resistance, this stock is definately worth watching. Could this be a surge similiar to the one back in Jan 2000? Hmm i wonder.


----------



## GreatPig (22 November 2004)

*Re: GDA*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> how do you access and post a chart of any particular stock onto this forum?



If you have your own charting software, you want a program that can do screen captures and image cropping. I use Paint Shop Pro for that. Not sure about charts sourced from the Net.

And they generally come up better if posted as GIF files rather than JPEG files. Add the file as an attachment to a message.

Here's GDA.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## petee (19 January 2007)

excellent breakout now for this Uranium play with very very few shares on issue


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

This share is a dog, a dog with really poor management,

Why? Because over the past 3 years they've done nothing at all,

Except issue shares and more shares and more shares at less and less,

Let me explain,

Back in 04 they did heaps of raisings to fund activity and did nothing, with the Share price wallowing like a pig in the 1-2c range they did a 100-1 consolidation.

So every 100 shares became 1 share, so it was not a 1-2c stock but  rather a 10-20c stock, well it managed to drift its way back down to 1-2c How funny!

Now if you have a look at the ann regarding their upcoming meeting SURPRISE SURPRISE management want the authority to do another placement *124m new shares at 20% discount to be exact*

Unless it gets new management its not going to do anything 

Thats not to say you won't be able to trade it, good luck and enjoy, but remember end of the day don't be left holding the baby as its a dog with fleas


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> This share is a dog, a dog with really poor management,
> 
> Why? Because over the past 3 years they've done nothing at all,
> 
> ...




I agree completely. STAW AWAY from GDA. It has a very entrenched history of doing nothing. You may as well head to the casino and try your luck there. I bought a swag of GDA's several years ago at about the same price as it is now. At that time I had also picked PDN at about a cent and a half BUT went with GDA because they had a deal going on with Sons of Gwalia. How inept of me. The only reason that it may be moving is because they need to do a placement so that management can continue to draw a wage.


----------



## petee (19 January 2007)

SYDNEYSIDER and YOUNGTRADER...u both got burnt b4 too bad...many many stocks have done a sharesplit and fallen back to original prices...i can name 100s...ill name a couple to help u out lol..RBM,star mining now admiralty...there r so many remember a dog has its day..this may be good or bad...but i can also tell u this...Norminco which became Tin Australia which became Virotec also had a share split and shareholders were complaining of course..it also went back to 2 cents then within 3 days was $1.40..now Virotec listed on the London stoock exchange doing great ty very much..the beauty of GDA is the fact that it has done the share split already and now can move..thats the risk u take with junior miners...u guys are just sorry old sods for getting in at the VERY wrong time haha


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> SYDNEYSIDER and YOUNGTRADER...u both got burnt b4 too bad...many many stocks have done a sharesplit and fallen back to original prices...i can name 100s...ill name a couple to help u out lol..RBM,star mining now admiralty...there r so many remember a dog has its day..this may be good or bad...but i can also tell u this...Norminco which became Tin Australia which became Virotec also had a share split and shareholders were complaining of course..it also went back to 2 cents then within 3 days was $1.40..now Virotec listed on the London stoock exchange doing great ty very much..the beauty of GDA is the fact that it has done the share split already and now can move..thats the risk u take with junior miners...u guys are just sorry old sods for getting in at the VERY wrong time haha




Except that the same management is still there and I challenge you to name at least one dynamic thing these folks have done in the last five years. Unfortunately you cannot make a silk purse from a sows ear.


----------



## petee (19 January 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> Except that the same management is still there and I challenge you to name at least one dynamic thing these folks have done in the last five years. Unfortunately you cannot make a silk purse from a sows ear.



yes maybe SYD but remember this...PDN was the biggest dog in the place..the rest is history...also GDA is now in an excellent position to move as very very few shares on issue...remember management in the mining industry is very risky and some times tho a company has been thru tough times they hit paydirt big time like PDN...lets just see how it goes..dont cry we all have been in ur position and sold out at the wrong time..it goes with the sharemarket lol


----------



## Bush Trader (19 January 2007)

Gentlemen

Have a look at my posts under NWR, they are next door. They have done nect o no exploration, but are on a similar spec shear zone. Somethings up?  I asked a geo to look at their tenemments, no response.  I agrre Mgt is poor, but there is something going on i.e. takeover, sale of tenemants, deal etc

Cheers


----------



## Geo78 (19 January 2007)

I have had alot to do with GDA for a number of years as an investor and other activities. Let me tell you these only 1 thing GDA mines and its peoples pockets.

Stay far away from this 1 theres only a few people getting rich off it.


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

Geo78 said:
			
		

> I have had alot to do with GDA for a number of years as an investor and other activities. Let me tell you these only 1 thing GDA mines and its peoples pockets.




hahahha..sorry to hear that..every dog has its day and this should take off from here


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> hahahha..sorry to hear that..every dog has its day and this should take off from here



Petey,

From your last few posts you seem to be ramping this stock with no reason. Can you please let us know why this is a good stock?

Cheers,
Kennas


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> From your last few posts you seem to be ramping this stock with no reason. Can you please let us know why this is a good stock?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kennas



LOL the market will do all the ramping..this stock tho has great potential as very few shares on issue and the Uranium tenements look close to getting approval....im not ramping..DYOR..i just made ppl aware of the movement when it hit .012 on friday...it closed well above that..see what happens monday..up or down who knows LOL


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> LOL the market will do all the ramping..this stock tho has great potential as very few shares on issue and the Uranium tenements look close to getting approval....im not ramping..DYOR..i just made ppl aware of the movement when it hit .012 on friday...it closed well above that..see what happens monday..up or down who knows LOL



Thanks Petey,

How's the market cap v lbs U at the moment? 

Or, should I just do my own research? 

Or, is this a purely technical trade? 

Kennas.


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> petee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Petey, with all due respect, no one is going to check it out unless you actually provide us with any reason to, and so far I have a picture of a run down terrace in Newtown.
> 
> Come on mate, share something with us.
> 
> ...



im too scared to share too much here...like read my posts on HCY..Inore now is sarcastic to me about my predictions on HCY...read the latest ones...but if u all listened to me when i was positive and buying this stock..i tell u all u would have made 100% in 2 months minimum..i bought and sold out with a $10K profit and shares too boot...the problem is u have to take a risk..if ur prepared then great if not great also...i cant say whats happening with GDA anymore than anyone else that whats written on their company reports...but i can say..its a risk sure but it can move easily as market capitalisayion is a joke...look at the movement in dogstock JRV on friday..they have over 1 billion shares on issue and move up on Uranium speculation..how much more with GDA on their market Cap..Kennas DYOR and goodluck


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

As the Baha Men used to say, "Who let the dogs out?"

This dogs going for a run, tiny mkt cap now so who knows incurrent U environment, any old company with U tenements gets a run


----------



## motion (19 April 2007)

well this one paid off in the long wrong... not sure what news has broken but up 35% thats good enough for me... anyone know what happened here ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

motion said:


> well this one paid off in the long wrong... not sure what news has broken but up 35% thats good enough for me... anyone know what happened here ?




I posted about it? : 

On a serious note probably insiders and something to do with its uranium tenements, or I could be wrong and its just day traders, either way I took my profit and ran


----------



## lioness (21 June 2007)

I bought in this anyone else agree it looks good chart wise.

Rock chip sampling looks like it is due in 2 weeks.


----------



## mickqld (21 June 2007)

lioness said:


> I bought in this anyone else agree it looks good chart wise.
> 
> Rock chip sampling looks like it is due in 2 weeks.




Yes in today also Lioness. Charts look promising and so does the talk around this one. Might be good for a short term gain in about 2 weeks.


----------



## lioness (23 June 2007)

Mick next week it should make a move, keep a close eye, I am buying more on Monday. Rock chip samples should be economic u.


----------



## Uranium (1 November 2007)

Hello,
Does anyone have information on this company please?I have not seen any analysis or charting for gondwana resources.
Dom


----------



## Whiskers (2 December 2007)

Uranium said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have information on this company please?I have not seen any analysis or charting for gondwana resources.
> Dom




Hi uranium.

I have had this one on the edge of my radar for some time. Until now I have considered it a DOG because from what I can see it has been run rather casually by Warren Beckwith as an adjunct to his accounting business. They have had the option to purchase some very good prospects but Beckwith has been unable to convince people to invest and the capital raisings have failed and consequently the deal to purchase. One recent one was some tungsten prospects that HAZ has now got and looking good.

It has had a few capital raisings... nothing much happens, a disproportional amount of cash flows to the directors, the share value falls, they consolidate the shares, capital raise and on it goes. 

But, they have now announced the appointment of a geogoligist as MD with Beckwith staying on as chairman. This is something I maintain has been needed for a long time to advance the company. Actually I think all the old directors should go. 

The problem is they are related to another struggling tech company that they founded and divert (loan) GDA funds to until they can get an IPO up and going. That doesn't seem to be going very well either.

There is also a bit of a complicated 10:1 consolidation, two stage share and options issue to complete early next year. I am still evaluating the share price, but until there is evidence of substantial developments, I am still considering the shares expensive in terms of a medium to long term investment.

I cannot glean much from the charts other than it is heading south again, probably as people figure out the proposed deal and balk away from the 1c issue price.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 January 2008)

Well this was a nice arbitrage profit for me,

I bought shares pre the rights issue, got 1:2 free shares at 1c with 1:4 free GDAOC options

Got my rights shares today and options

Sold everything for a very nice profit, not a bad way to start the year 

The stock was spec and hence I didn't bother posting, but looking back given it was Iron Ore and a spec FDL type stock maybe I should have had a bit more faith


A word of caution there is still another 100m 1c shares to be placed with 1:2 free options (SHORTFALL)


----------



## JTLP (6 January 2008)

You Kill me YT. How old are you really? Such a worthy investor. You should do a weekly column 

Congratulations on the start =)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 January 2008)

JTLP said:


> You Kill me YT. How old are you really? Such a worthy investor. You should do a weekly column
> 
> Congratulations on the start =)




lol as you can see JTLP I'm not that good as hindsight now shows I got out way to early,

Still as it was only a very speculative position for me I have no regrets,

Rather I am amazed at how far the 1c-2c stocks will run in this spec market


----------



## Uranium (19 January 2008)

Hello Whiskers, 

Thanks for the in depth reply. As you are probably aware the stock is under a trading halt for past couple of days. Apparently it may be results of samples on one of its projects. Any ideas what it could be?

Dom


----------



## krisbarry (28 January 2008)

More results are due out soon, GDA in retrace mode at the moment, but this could change very quickly, given past results and the spike in share price


----------



## krisbarry (31 January 2008)

Finally the selling has stopped, phew!  Support building on the buy side. The CEO is in China at the moment, so I hope he can announce a sweet little deal with the Chinese.


----------



## krisbarry (1 February 2008)

And yes we are now correct.  Looking through the Quarterly just released, a new project confirms a base metals project in China, how sweet


----------



## krisbarry (7 February 2008)

GDA moving up today with some volume too.  I suspect some base metals results are on their way.  Current share price 2.6 cents


----------



## krisbarry (15 February 2008)

1 share was bought on the close of trade yesterday at 2.7 cents, from what I understand this is a broker taking up a position in GDA. Good to see a broker has some faith in GDA.

The market depth is looking much more bullish than it was a few weeks ago and volume is increasing again.


----------



## Sean K (15 February 2008)

Stop_the_clock said:


> GDA moving up today with some volume too.  I suspect some base metals results are on their way.  Current share price 2.6 cents



So, where are those results STC? 



Stop_the_clock said:


> 1 share was bought on the close of trade yesterday at 2.7 cents, from what I understand this is a broker taking up a position in GDA. Good to see a broker has some faith in GDA.
> 
> The market depth is looking much more bullish than it was a few weeks ago and volume is increasing again.



Broker bought 1 share? Must be developing quite a position, and have faith.... Just HOW do you understand it's a broker anyway? 

Increasing volume? Righto...


----------



## krisbarry (19 February 2008)

kennas said:


> Broker bought 1 share? Must be developing quite a position, and have faith.... Just HOW do you understand it's a broker anyway?
> 
> :




*Lets get one thing straight...the general public using any on-line trading platform cannot purchase 1 share.  The transaction gets rejected that how I know this 1 share purchased is a broker.  The broker marks a position for his/her clients using the 1 share.  This 1 share may represent hundreds of thousands of dollars.*


----------



## krisbarry (4 March 2008)

GDA moving very hard today, up over 50% as we speak.  Gold and Iron Ore results are expected early March.  Current share price 3 cents


----------



## krisbarry (5 March 2008)

I hope we all caught the action on GDA yesterday.  A late announcement last night "Parker Range Drilling Plan" should keep the action firmly placed on GDA again today.

Source: 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00819692


----------



## Rocket man (5 March 2008)

Cazaly Iron ore drilling results "due to be completed mid nest week with results to be realease as soon as available"

and Parker gold drilling results "expected to be available in April"

please correct me if Im wrong but results not that imminent


----------



## mick2006 (2 May 2008)

for those who don't mind a bit of a short term momentum trade have a look at GDA, volume is always a dead giveaway for an impending announcement, check the charts over the last 6 months, each significant iron ore announcement followed immediately after a volume spike such as today.

also we know via the recent quarterly that GDA are awaiting the iron ore exploration results via their Mt Caudan JV with Cazaly, last time they reported on Mt Caudan it sent GDA's shareprice up 400% in a matter of days.

on top of Mt Caudan, GDA are also awaiting results from a sampling program in their east pilbara tennements, what is significant about these tennements is that they lie just north of FMG's massive Cloudbreak Iron Ore Deposit.  Any sniff of iron ore from these tennements will send GDA racing.

and finally the company is later this month consolidating their share register and offering bonus shares/options to all holders later this month, and going on recent experience most companies trade higher in the lead up to a bonus share offering.

putting these 3 points together, adds up to a nice short term momentum for GDA with very little downside from these levels.  So for those who don't mind a quick momentum trade check out GDA.


----------



## mick2006 (3 May 2008)

excellent volume in GDA yesterday and as we all know with the spec end of the market, volume usually leads to news.

Just check the GDA chart this year each major announcement has been preluded by an increase in volume like we saw yesterday.

For those who like quick % trades have a look into GDA with several sets of iron ore exploration results due and an upcoming share consolidation and bonus share/option issue, will make for a couple of very interesting weeks for GDA.


----------



## mick2006 (4 May 2008)

looks like action is starting to heat up in the iron ore sector again, with exploration ramping up in the east pilbara just north of FMG's Cloudbreak, GDA will likely benefit from the positive sector outlook.  Below is an article from this mornings Melbourne Age.


*Junior iron ore stock prices skyrocket
Email Print Normal font Large font May 2, 2008 - 5:46PM*



The share price of junior iron ore mining stocks have skyrocketed this week, driven strong Chinese interest in the sector and positive sentiment surrounding Fortescue Metals Group commencing exports in the next fortnight.

Expectations that Chinese steel mills will bend to pressure from Rio Tinto Ltd and BHP Billiton to lift benchmark iron ore prices by up to 84 per cent are also underpinning the bullish sentiment.

Among the top junior iron ore performers on Friday were Aurox Resources Ltd, up 24.34 per cent to 94.5 cents, Gindalbie Metals Ltd gaining 20.88 per cent to $1.10, BC Iron Ltd rising 17.89 per cent to $1.45, and Brockman Resources Ltd adding 12.82 per cent to $2.64.

Shaw River Resources was up 9.38 per cent to 10.5 cents, Territory Resources gained 7.69 per cent to 91 cents, Atlas Iron Ltd jumped 6.65 per cent to $3.37, Fortescue Metals Group (FMG) climbed 5.39 per cent to $8.21 and Mount Gibson Iron surged 5.14 per cent to $3.07.

"The confidence is coming back into the small end of the market," DJ Carmichael head of research Paul Adams said.

"There is a little bit of a tide turning.

"Comments by (US Federal Reserve Bank chairman) Ben Bernanke saying `we might be at the bottom here' have helped and we've seen a dramatic increase in confidence in the small end of the market this week.

"Iron ore is still on everybody's lips.

"Stock prices have been in the doldrums in the past quarter, especially at the junior end. Now people are saying `hang on, now is a good time to get in'.

"People are thinking `I might not just dip a toe in - I might dip a whole leg in'."

Mr Adams said investors seemed to be taking long-term positions and observed selling starting to dry up.

He said companies such as BC Iron and Atlas Iron were performing particularly well, given their proximity to FMG's flagship Pilbara operations and memorandum of understandings (MOUs) to use FMG's newly constructed railway.

"Some of the scepticism around Twiggy's (FMG chief Andrew Forrest's) project has all but disappeared and once it gets up and running, BC Iron have a pretty strong, although non-binding MOU.

"FMG has already set aside some capacity for BC Iron, which has been pretty flat for a long time after a very successful debut, running up to about $2, but it has settled down to the $1 mark over the last quarter.

"It has taken off dramatically in the past couple of days."

DJ Carmichael have placed a $1.85 share price valuation on BC Iron, which will issue a scoping study for an iron ore mine shortly.

Atlas Iron has released a flurry of announcements recently, including a heavily oversubscribed $100 million institutional capital raising and additions to its Pilbara landholdings, which is now one of the largest in the region - at 9,000 square kilometres.

Mr Adams said iron ore attracted a lot of investor attention because it was one of the most stable commodities.

"People know what they've got in terms of pricing.

"Looking at the All Ords, we might be heading away from that bear trend.

"This smells a little bit like a rally."


----------



## mick2006 (15 May 2008)

looks like GDA is in play again today, with iron ore results due next week from their east pilbara tennements which sit just north of FMG's Cloudbreak and BCI's Nullagine Deposits, GDA is certainly in iron ore elephant country and any sign of iron ore will send the shares racing.  

What is interesting is the company have already stated they have taken samples from 2 iron rich BIF locales, so there is no doubt iron ore there it just depends on the grades/depth.

there is also a massive wildcard in play for GDA the company is completing due dilligence on a Chinese Resource Project and from recent experience with companies such as RCH,CDS,EPE,NSL.  GDA could expect a serious re-rating higher once they conclude the deal.

GDA is certainly a spec play at the moment but has all the ingredients to reward shareholders on positive news.


----------



## mick2006 (15 May 2008)

todays announcement by FMG that they have commenced iron ore operations in the east pilbara is likely to have a flow on effect to fellow east pilbara exploration companies such as FDL,BCI, and GDA.

with GDA awaiting iron ore results from their east pilbara tennements which sit just north of FMG's Cloudbreak and BCI's Nullagine Deposits, they are highly leveraged to any sign of iron ore given their proximity to FMG's new railway/operations.

so GDA is an excellent spec play to gain leverage to the next run in iron ore companies caused by today's FMG announcement


----------



## mick2006 (16 May 2008)

looks like GDA is building nicely again this morning, after yesterday taking out the stubborn resistance at 2.9c it is slowly trying to break above 3c.

with the iron ore results due from the east pilbara next week, and the positive sentiment around the area due to FMG commencing operations, GDA may be one of the star performers of the weeks ahead.


----------



## benwex (20 May 2008)

mick2006 said:


> todays announcement by FMG that they have commenced iron ore operations in the east pilbara is likely to have a flow on effect to fellow east pilbara exploration companies such as FDL,BCI, and GDA.
> 
> with GDA awaiting iron ore results from their east pilbara tennements which sit just north of FMG's Cloudbreak and BCI's Nullagine Deposits, they are highly leveraged to any sign of iron ore given their proximity to FMG's new railway/operations.
> 
> so GDA is an excellent spec play to gain leverage to the next run in iron ore companies caused by today's FMG announcement




Mick you mentioned that GDA  are planing to release tothe market some drilling results. When　are these drilling results expected???

benwex


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

mick2006 said:


> looks like GDA is building nicely again this morning, after yesterday taking out the stubborn resistance at 2.9c it is slowly trying to break above 3c.
> 
> with the iron ore results due from the east pilbara next week, and the positive sentiment around the area due to FMG commencing operations, GDA may be one of the star performers of the weeks ahead.




mick,mate what is the name of the IO project that GDA have just north of fmg & bci?...as i cannot find the name of it anywhere...tb


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

mick2006 said:


> what is significant about these tennements is that they lie just north of FMG's massive Cloudbreak Iron Ore Deposit. Any sniff of iron ore from these tennements will send GDA racing.






mick2006 said:


> with iron ore results due next week from their east pilbara tennements which sit just north of FMG's Cloudbreak and BCI's Nullagine Deposits






mick2006 said:


> with GDA awaiting iron ore results from their east pilbara tennements which sit just north of FMG's Cloudbreak and BCI's Nullagine Deposits, they are highly leveraged to any sign of iron ore given their proximity to FMG's new railway/operations.






Can someone tell me where these tenements are actually located in relation to FMG & BCI...plus what happening with the wallal downs tenement contigous with brumbys pardoo project...tb


_*Acquisition of Wallal Downs Prospect *_
_*Gondwana Resources Acquires Significant Exploration Target in Pilbara *_
Gondwana Resources Limited has agreed to purchase, subject to certain
conditions, the *Wallal* *Downs* prospect located 180km east of Port Hedland along 
the coast and coincides with the historic *Wallal* *Downs* Pastoral Lease in the Marble
Bar District. The prospect is covered by exploration licence application E45/3139. 
Access and infrastructure are considered excellent with the coastal highway 
located immediately south of the license area. 
Regional gravity and magnetic data indicates a significant anomaly extending ENE 
for 25 km of strike length within the application area _(refer to attached figure 1)._
This anomaly may coincide with either a strongly magnetic mafic intrusion similar to
the host units at Radio Hill (_Fox Resources_) with the potential to host nickel, copper 
and platinum group elements or at Balla Balla (_Aurox Resources_), with the potential
for iron, vanadium and titanium.
Importantly, anomalism may also relate to a near-surface extension of the
Nimingarra banded iron formation, host to haematite iron ore mineralisation at
Pardoo (_Atlas Iron_) and Yarrie/Goldsworthy (_BHP_). The ground is contiguous with
_Brumby Resources _iron targets to the immediate WSW.
The coastal area is covered by sediments of the Canning Basin and has never 
been effectively explored before. It is anticipated that detailed ground geophysics
in the first half of 2008 will provide drill targets in the second half.
GDA is
determined to fast-track its work in this area in compliance with state regulations.
The vendor of the *Wallal* *Downs* Prospect is Ausprey Resources Pty Ltd, a private 
Australian exploration company. The acquisition agreement with Ausprey is subject
to certain conditions, including compliance with the provisions of the *Mining* Act. 
The purchase consideration is 3,000,000 ordinary shares in Gondwana. Ausprey will
retain a 1.25% gross Net Smelter Royalty


----------



## mick2006 (20 May 2008)

hey tigerboi, go to the GDA website and click on the eastern pilbara section it brings up a map showing the location of their tennements south of marble bar, when looking at BCI's tennements GDA's sit just north.

Wallal downs is a completely different area although very interesting also given its location.


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

*Re: GDA=GUNNA DO ANOTHER...CAP RAISING*



mick2006 said:


> hey tigerboi, go to the GDA website and click on the eastern pilbara section it brings up a map showing the location of their tennements south of marble bar, when looking at BCI's tennements GDA's sit just north.
> 
> Wallal downs is a completely different area although very interesting also given its location.




Yep ive done it mate,im looking for the tenement boundaries in relation to FMG & BCI..plus the name of the area the tenements are in...

I dont believe they are next to fmg & are a fair way from bci...tb

my main interest in them is the wallal downs project & its location to brumbys ground...bmy might like that ground...

One thing about GDA that worries me & lots of others is they have promised the world & delivered nothing,i remember they did a consolidation to 20c then its come back to were they started...

so far theyve been a bunch of gunnas,gunna do this gunna do that...

i want to see more info on their ground,such as tenement locations,boundaries..tb

They are like parra atm,i wanna see some form before i back them(i did trade this from 0.26 on its run to 0.60c & got out..)


----------



## mick2006 (20 May 2008)

well I better not tell you I'm a roosters man then mate

in regards GDA its an interesting one, certainly have promising tennements, but need to start showing some results.


----------



## ans25 (10 August 2008)

Anyone know why this one increased by nearly 60% on Friday?

Above average volume as well??

Maybe just a bit of reversal for a change, but 60% was a huge shot!


----------



## psychic (2 January 2009)

Time to bump this thread as GDA's share price is pushing forward.  Moved from 0.7 to 1.4 in a matter of weeks


----------



## JTLP (2 January 2009)

This stock makes me laugh.

They were down around 3 cents...had a share consolidation (i think 10 to 1 or something) and then fell from 30 cents back down to below a cent...that's a massive ouch for the poor holder's out there.


----------



## psychic (4 January 2009)

Glad to be holding GDA post-consolidation, with  less shares on offer which means share prices should move quicker.  I do note they are in exploration stage for gold and iron ore.  Current market cap is just over $1 million.


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2009)

*Re:  gda bids 5 trillion shares for 1 rio share*



tigerboi said:


> Yep ive done it mate,im looking for the tenement boundaries in relation to FMG & BCI..plus the name of the area the tenements are in...
> 
> I dont believe they are next to fmg & are a fair way from bci...tb
> 
> ...




must be time to bump this then...gda making a bid for rio...

5,0000000000000000000000000000000000 gda for 1 rio...

the worst stock ever

do yourself a real big favour,put your hard earned coin into a real miner...

go checkout the gda thread on Hard Cck...HAVE TO BE THE MOST RAMPED STOCK EVER...tb


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 April 2009)

hmmmmmm been watching this old woofer for a few days now too,

Same old same old, but tiny mkt cap around $1.5m I think, interesting Iron ore and Gold projects, NO CASH as per usual (all goes towards directors yachts I think )

Still wouldn't take much of an ann to double the mkt cap to a whopping $3m

HIGH RISK DOG with fleas but has my interest, I shall call it scruffy :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 April 2009)

Hmmm Scruffy is whimpering and moving around a bit,

I wonder what he has been digging up in the back yard, holes or buried old bones  :

Stock has a history of "running" (being pumped call it whatever you will) around cap raisings and it looks like theres about 80m 1c options due to expire at the end of may, each option if exercised comes with a piggy back option exercise of 1c expiry 2011


Dog with fleas but tiny mkt cap could easily double on an ann


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 May 2009)

Well it didn't double but scruffy sure did go for a run

Moved up about 50% on record volume for the stock of 25M shares, all on no news and still no speeding ticket

I knew scruffy was up to something, just wish I knew what it was lol


----------



## Dreadweave (26 September 2010)

Can anyone shed some light on this? Nothing for a year then 100million volume yesterday and a 66% gain.
2 announcements Friday.

24/09/2010	  	Appendix 3B - 23 September 2010
24/09/2010		Gold Exploration Update
I dont really understand the numbers in the exploration update, so whats happening?
Chart


----------

